# AMS J&S interior photos ?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello:

Could someone post some interior photos of the AMS J&S cars?
 
Is the AMS J&S interior detail superior to or basically equal to that of a 1:22.5 LGB wooden passenger coach or a 
1:24 USA Trains wooden Sierra coach?

Thank you

Norman


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: AMS J&S interior photos ?*

Accucraft's web site has some photos, though they don't show a ton of information. I'd shoot some of mine, but my car has been completely disassembled, and what was the interior is now sitting in the bottom of my trash can, minus the seats. I'd call the AMS interior on par with the LGB interior. The seats are great. Everything else is simply suggestive of an interior. It's no USA Trains streamliner by any stretch. 

Here's a link to another thread that has some photos that show what the interior looks like, though not shot specifically to show the interior. 

While you're at it, check this thread for photos showing size comparisons between the AMS and LGB coaches. In terms of interior details, they're about equal. In terms of size... 

Later, 

K


----------

